
Machine Learning is not the future - ahsan98
https://techiesnu.wordpress.com/2017/04/28/machine-learning-is-not-the-future-it-is-the-present/
======
castis
Submitted post title is deliberately misleading. Should end with "It is the
present".

~~~
ahsan98
Oops I didn't realize I missed that!

